# More advice on Accommodation



## Rhiga (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi

My wife and I are returning to Tokyo in August after an absence of 10 years. We own an apartment and intended using that for the 6-12 months that we'll be living there. Our current tenant's contract is up at the end of this month and we asked her if she wanted to continue with the tenancy for a further 5 months or leave at the end of the contract.

We were surprised to hear back from the letting agent that asking the tenant not to renew the contract for the reasons we had given was not an acceptable reason. We had to either be selling the property or moving back permanently.

Now, there is the obvious response to this (how would they ever find out?) but we are law abiding people and if they are the rules we'll accept it in good grace.

That leaves us without accommodation and despite efforts to find a suitable alternative we are struggling. The letting sites in Japan are just not up to the standard of the rest of the developed world - why is that??.

So, if anyone has anything that they know of or a better way of going about looking then please let us know. A sort of a list of requirements below:

Size - over 30 sq. meters
Area - west or south west of Tokyo (ideally Suginami-ku - Asagaya, Koenji) but anywhere considered
Cost - up to 130,000 yen per month

I know, unlikely but I thought I'd ask.

Many thanks for reading.


----------

